
Buzz Aldrin returns to Twitter, sues his son and former manager - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/buzz-aldrin-returns-to-twitter-sues-his-son-and-former-manager/
======
walrus01
See also: [https://m.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/Chuck-Yeager-
is-i...](https://m.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/Chuck-Yeager-is-in-love-
Three-of-his-kids-doubt-2821681.php)

~~~
arto
> In 2000, Yeager met actress Victoria Scott D'Angelo on a hiking trail in
> Nevada County. The pair started dating shortly thereafter, and married in
> August 2003. Subsequent to the commencement of their relationship, a bitter
> dispute arose between Yeager, his children and D'Angelo. The children
> contended that D'Angelo, 41 years Yeager's junior, had married him for his
> fortune. Yeager and D'Angelo both denied the charge. Litigation ensued, in
> which his children accused D'Angelo of "undue influence" on Yeager, and
> Yeager accused his children of diverting hundreds of thousands of dollars
> from his pension fund. In August 2008, the California Court of Appeal ruled
> for Yeager, finding that his daughter Susan had breached her duty as
> trustee.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Yeager#Personal_life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Yeager#Personal_life)

------
bruthafez
This reminds me of the recent Johnny Depp _Rolling Stone_ article a truly
hilarious amount. Lolol

